# O Scale Canvas suggestions?



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi,

I have a couple of O Scale Lionel trains. In the next few days i am planning on purchasing the materials to start building my first benchwork for the layout. The size of the canvas that i am able to allocate at the moment is 12ft in length and 7ft in width. I wanted to see if in your experience this is a good start or if this is too small. One thing that i have in mind is to create a second level above the first layout the allow the trains to have another destination and have additional scenes and etc.

I appreciate everyones input in advance.


-Jason


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

so not crazy then. i was concern that it was too small but having a bridge or incline to get to the second level should provide additional space and as trains travel from first to second level.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Having an incline go from one level to another would be tough in a 7 X 12 layout. You want 4 to 5 ½ clearance between the top of the track and the bottom of an overpass. With a 3% grade (steep for trains) you have 3” rise for every 100” length.

But 7 X 12 would make a nice layout. You could have O72 curces for an outer loop if you want and be able to run anything.


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

@lehigh74 after a few hours i found something similar. Do you think that incline will be tough still based on the above? not sure the size of the below but based on my canvas size:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2017)

The old Lionel trestles sets were about a 5% grade so 3-4% should be fine. 7x12 is a good size. You should be able to build a nice layout.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

jman said:


> @lehigh74 after a few hours i found something similar. Do you think that incline will be tough still based on the above? not sure the size of the below but based on my canvas size:


Sure. It can be done. Lionel even had a crazy setup where the train disappeared under a mountain. It was made with a steep grade to demonstrate magnatraction. It looks to me like the 2016 Christmas layout starts the climb almost as soon as it exits the tunnel. So, the entire right side of the layout is on a grade. Maybe 16 to 18 feet of track. If that’s what you want to do, go for it.

http://ctt.trains.com/rapid/2017/03/build-lionels-disappearing-layout


----------



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Awesome ! now i just need to figure out how to build this table lol as i never done this before.


----------

